# Was sind die besten Browsergames in Deutschland?



## dennis1213 (15. November 2008)

Moin erstmal

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, ich suche 50 Browsergames die mit 50.000 Nutzern anfangen. Ich habe gewettet 50 Stück bis Montag rauszufinden die wirklich gut sind, nur dummerweise fallen mir kaum welche ein . Deswegen frag ich euch da ihr sicher einige gute Browsergames kennt die diese Angaben erfüllen.

Danke schonma im voraus 

mfg dennis1213


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2008)

dennis1213 schrieb:


> Moin erstmal
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, ich suche 50 Browsergames die an 50.000 Nutzern anfangen,da ich eine Wette mit nem Freund habe habe ich gewetttet dass ich es bis Monta schaffe 50 Stück mit über 50.000 Nutzern habe . Nur leider fallen mir keine ein die wirklich viel haben . Ich hoffe ihr mögt mir helfen
> 
> ...



Kannst du den Text bitte noch mal editieren? So versteht den kein Mensch.


----------



## dennis1213 (15. November 2008)

Mir würden auch schon eure lieblingsbrowsergames reichrn eal wie viele Benutzer hauptsache 50Stück und gute .


----------



## blaubär (15. November 2008)

google doch einfach. mir fallen grad nur earthlost, die staemme und pennergame ein.


----------



## nfsgame (15. November 2008)

Da fällt mir Spacepioneers ein .

Edit:
http://www.browsergamemag.de/viewpage.php?page_id=5


----------



## Philster91 (15. November 2008)

Ich bin bei Caribic Islands angemeldet.


----------



## DenniRauch (20. November 2008)

oder hier kannste auch mal schauen:Browsergame Index - Die umfangreiche Browserspiel Liste


----------



## Fabian (20. November 2008)

Travian


----------



## Doc_Evil (20. November 2008)

dennis1213 schrieb:


> Mir würden auch schon eure lieblingsbrowsergames reichrn eal wie viele Benutzer hauptsache 50Stück und gute .


Such dir doch einfach welche raus:
Browsergame-Charts - Galaxy-News *(hunderte!)*
kostenlose browsergames - Hauptseite - Alle Einträge
Liste (Übersicht) kostenloser Browsergames
Browsergames - die besten deutschsprachigen Browserspiele


----------



## Mojo (20. November 2008)

ganz klar Ogame


----------



## rancer (29. November 2008)

Oh ja, Ogame!
Man wieviel Zeit hab ich in dieses Spiel gehängt. Ist für mich das beste Browsergame neben Speed4life(hieß anfangs NFS4Life)

Klar gibts noch andere wie Stämme oder Pennergame, aber die haben mich nie interessiert...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. Dezember 2008)

Hattrick. Online Fusimanager mit knapp 1 Mio Usern auf der ganzen Welt.

Hattrick


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (15. Dezember 2008)

Legend of the Green Dragon

z.b. ^^


----------

